
Show HN: PiBar for macOS – Manage your Pi-hole(s) from your menu bar – FOSS - amiantos
https://github.com/amiantos/pibar
======
amiantos
Hi all! I made this app in the past week to make it easier for me to view my
Pi-hole network stats and toggle them on and off. It's got a lot of features I
see Pi-hole users asking for on the internet, so I hope it satisfies everyone!

